# Sirius installation questions



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

So, I have a 2003 325Ci. I'd like to install a Sirius receiver, but I have a few questions:

1) I've heard that BMW's antenna comes with some kind of filter that prevents XM signals from interfering with Sirius's - if I buy a Terk antenna, will that come with the same kind of filter? If not, should I try to buy one? Or it just marketing BS?

2) I already have the cd changer access port on the left side of my trunk, but I have no cd changer. Do I need to buy the mounting kit from the dealer, or can I just get a few screws from Home Depot?

3) How do I pry the grey carpeting / insulation material away from the side of trunk so I can get to the wiring? It looks like I can just push it down a little and pull away, but I don't want to accidentally rip it if there's a screw hidden somewhere.

Thanks for your help,
Alex


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

avalys said:


> So, I have a 2003 325Ci. I'd like to install a Sirius receiver, but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) I've heard that BMW's antenna comes with some kind of filter that prevents XM signals from interfering with Sirius's - if I buy a Terk antenna, will that come with the same kind of filter? If not, should I try to buy one? Or it just marketing BS?
> 
> ...


1) I have the Terk antenna. Works fine. You will need the Terk splitter if it is a one wire Terk antenna since the BMW Sirius receiver is a two wire antenna input.

2) No, velcro and tie wraps will work. The mounting kit comes with a bracket which is nice but not a necessity.

3) There are 3 black plastic pins and inserts which hold the carpet in. To remove lift up the pin with a screwdriver and remove it from the insert (friction fit). Then remove the insert from the carpet (friction fit). One of the pins is near the rear seat and can be a pain to work on. Normally I don't mess with it and pull back carpet enough to work with. Do a search on CD changer install and it all will be clear.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Great, thanks for the info.

I just remembered another question: if I want to install the antenna on the outside of the car (for whatever reason), how do I route the wire from outside the car into the trunk? Is there an access hole somewhere in the weatherstripping along the rear window?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

avalys said:


> Great, thanks for the info.
> 
> I just remembered another question: if I want to install the antenna on the outside of the car (for whatever reason), how do I route the wire from outside the car into the trunk? Is there an access hole somewhere in the weatherstripping along the rear window?


There is a hole in the body trunk lip above where the changer access port is. A plastic plug fills up the hole. Remove the plug and just drill a hole in the plug or make an X with an Xacto knife. Reinstall plug and insert the cable. Note that you can remove the plastic FAKRA connector cover so the opening only needs to be as big as the cable. Apply some caulk or silicone for weatherproofing around the cable at the plug to fill the gaps when everything is routed and tested.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

ObD said:


> Note that you can remove the plastic FAKRA connector cover so the opening only needs to be as big as the cable.


Excuse my idiocy, but how do I do that? I tried pulling and pushing on every part of that damned little thing, and I can't get it to come off.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

avalys said:


> Excuse my idiocy, but how do I do that? I tried pulling and pushing on every part of that damned little thing, and I can't get it to come off.


 :rofl: You need a small flat screwdriver or paper clip. On one side you will see two white strips of plastic. These are part of the retainer clip. Push in on these with the screwdriver or paper clip. On the opposite side the retainer clip should release enough to pull the entire retainer (white piece) out. With a moderate amount of force (I use the flatblade to push on the connector in the retainer opening toward the back/wire, while holding the plastic cover) you can now seperate the plastic FAKRA cover from the metal connector. Once you do it, the process will be obvious.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

OK, now I have a _real_ problem.

I got the receiver and install kit today, and spent the last half hour carefully pulling away the trunk carpeting and related items.

I installed the receiver with the bracket before checking to see if I could find the correct cables.

Now, I can find the three-pin power connector, but the six-pin audio connector isn't there. Instead, there's just a bunch of coax cables. There're also two larger connectors, that look like they could be plugged into an amplifier. But, the amplifier is already plugged in over on the left side.

Here are three pictures I took - in the first one, the pair of cables circled in red is the pair that has the three-pin connector on it. The second and third pictures are just of the entire trunk area - maybe you can spot a cable I missed?


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Never mind, found the little bastards. They were hiding behind the amplifier.

I guess what's in those pictures are the nav cables.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks for these detailed notes...I will be doing the Sirius install on my 330 this weekend and these will really help!


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> Thanks for these detailed notes...I will be doing the Sirius install on my 330 this weekend and these will really help!


Sure, no problem.

Just remember that they're of the wrong wires!


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

avalys said:


> Sure, no problem.
> 
> Just remember that they're of the wrong wires!


Ignore me, I thought you said "thanks for the detailed photos".


----------

